# Base de datos , led Backlight de tv LCD



## DOSMETROS

Comienzo :

Philips 43PFG5101/77 --> 2828 o 3030 3V 1W ánodo (+) fino

LG 42LN5700 -----------> 3030 3V 1W cátodo (-) fino

Hisense HLE3215D -----> 3030 3V 1W ánodo (+) fino


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

HYUNDAI T32 

Tiras led --------> x4 ---> D3281235-06ES
Diodo led ----------------> 2835 3V 1W ánodo (+) fino


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Toshiba 40L3433DG
Philips 40PFL3008H/12

Tiras Led - -- - X5 - - > VES400 UNDS-02
Led - - -- - - - > 3528  3V 1W  +D I-  (k Fino)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas @DOSMETROS ,quizá sería bueno añadir este tema a destacados. Para no estar buscando y buscando.. Y así al verlo puede que se animen a participar.. 

Y una vez leído también de podría autodestruir este mensaje..


----------



## flaco-urbano

TONOMAC TO-32-4413-LED--------4020 6V
TCL LED40D3260FD------------------5630 3V
BGH BLE4014RTX2-------------------7030 6V
TELEFUNKEN TKLE3213D------------5630 3V


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas @DOSMETROS ,quizá sería bueno añadir este tema a destacados



Deseo concedido  !


----------



## tatuza

Tengo hecha esta planilla, no me deja subirla en .doc, para poder ir actualizándola.
Espero les sirva


----------

